
Give your Commodore 64 new life with an SD card reader - mgrouchy
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=133
======
SwellJoe
I have one of these devices, also got it from Jim Brain; worked wonderfully,
until I sucked the (way too long) power cord into the vacuum one day when I
didn't notice it was hanging down off the desk. Still need to figure out how
to put it all back together. In the meantime, I just use my C64 with MSSIAH as
a MIDI synthesizer...still need to install the SID2SID so I get six channel
stereo sound.

Old machines have so much character and charm. I find myself browsing old-
computers.com pretty regularly, and if I don't stop myself, I go searching
eBay for the more interesting ones.

------
enqk
The 1541 Ultimate SD Card drive is worth checking out:

<http://www.1541ultimate.net/content/index.php>

It is emulating a complete 1541 floppy drive and should have pretty good
compatibility with demos.

------
ilaksh
Did he say "Just Bing it"??

------
stefanve
someone has to make a tape drive emulator for it, no fun in looking for
workable games on a SD card :)

